# ugh...trade 9" milling attachment for 13"



## Rangerjoe2 (Jun 8, 2013)

So, I screwed up...Go figure.  Anyway, I bought a milling attachment for a 9" south bend when I really needed a milling attachment for 13".  It's a long shot, but any body got one for a 13" that needs a 9" and wants to trade.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 8, 2013)

Ugh that sucks!  A 9 inch should be easy to sell- 


Bernie


----------



## Rangerjoe2 (Jun 9, 2013)

I may put it on here in the classifieds if I don't get any takers.


----------



## macrnr (Jun 9, 2013)

Those milling attachments sell very well, search "milling attachment" on E Bay for an idea of what they are going for. You will be surprised.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jun 9, 2013)

If you remove the compound can you get the height you need or isn't that the problem? depending on what your milling can you get by with an angle plate?


----------



## Rangerjoe2 (Jun 9, 2013)

The one I bought doesn't have the piece that attaches to the saddle.  I think it was milled off.  A riser was made but not sure how to make it work.  I'll post some pics when I get a chance.


----------

